# Kickstand for Orbea Gain



## Slight (25 May 2020)

Hello,
I've just purchased an Orbea Gain M30. Does anyone know of a kickstand that will work on it?
Thanks!


----------



## si_c (25 May 2020)

You won't find any kickstands for a carbon frame bike - they usually attach between the chain stays and clamp on there, you'll just crush the carbon.

Kickstands are usually limited to metal bikes for this reason.


----------



## dodgy (25 May 2020)

Yup, @si_c is right. Besides, there's always somewhere to lean your bike, even if a single sided kick stand could be fitted, there's always a chance it will over balance if gently knocked and fall over. Kick stands work best on quite heavy bikes.


----------



## NickWi (25 May 2020)

You could try one of these instead.
( http://www.click-stand.com/click-stand-home-page.html ).

I've no idea if they're any good or not, but it looks a neat idea.


----------

